# freebsd-update - check available?



## setevoy (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi to all.

Can I check avalable updates fro FreeBSD before (!) run `$ freebsd-update fetch`?

In man-pages I didn't found anything about it.  May there is some utility?

Now I just see only one way - add 

```
@daily root    freebsd-update cron
```
 with *crontab -e* and wait letter to my root-email...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2012)

Since there will only be updates when there's a security issue you can keep an eye on http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html

You can also subscribe to the announce mailinglist.


----------

